# Sign This Petition: Enable NHTSA to Accept Crash Test Data from Foreign Nations So Cars Like the Audi RS 6 Can Be Imported



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here in the Fourtitude offices, we usually don't sign petitions short of lobbying to get Audi to bring over a car like the TT RS. However, we'll make an exception when it comes to going a step above and getting the American government to lower restrictions on private owners petitioning for importation eligibility. The big hurdle of course is always the crash test though our friend Syed Hoda has brought petition over on the White House website to our attention that could alleviate this. The idea would be to get NHTSA to approve cars that have passed crash worthiness tests for other markets like Europe. 

*So What's Our Take?*
Seems like a winner for us. Granted, this seems to be a section of WhiteHouse.gov that allows citizens to post and then drive interest to petitions. In other words, we doubt there's any legislation behind this right now. Still, with enough interest there could be and that would be a very good thing because then we can order up our RS 6 as official grocery acquisition vehicle of this particular office.

Thanks Syed for the tip. Sign away after the jump (and spread it around).

* Sign Petition *


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

George I think this is a major step in the process of getting these cars over here.

I would just like to make sure people take this seriously, follow the link and register for a whitehouse.gov account so you can sign the petition. 

With that being said is there any possibility we can have this crossposted to the car lounge? There is a very strong core of genuine automobile entusiasts who frequent those boards and several other automotive forums accross the World Wide Web. 

I think it is important that we get this petition out into the public spotlight and that we get our 25,000 signatures in order for us to take this to the next level. 

Please Everyone Sign and get the word Out!!!

We got the TT RS over here there is no way we shouldn't be able to get the appropriate amount of signatures.


----------

